
Show HN: Wolf, Goat and Cabbage Problem - atum47
https://github.com/victorqribeiro/bridge
======
atum47
I recently discover that this "game" I've made a while back was used in the
paper Formal Methods [1]. I did this problem when working on a demonstration
of a formal verification tool for my formal methods class. Back then I model
the problem using PAT [2]. It was hard, but fun.

[1] -
[https://books.google.com.br/books?id=TL_2DwAAQBAJ&pg=PA206&l...](https://books.google.com.br/books?id=TL_2DwAAQBAJ&pg=PA206&lpg=PA206&dq=victorqribeiro&source=bl&ots=o-YgCnkyQV&sig=ACfU3U2fk12_TIeXiuEUQrs3L0oHtCW3FQ&hl=en&sa=X&redir_esc=y#v=onepage&q=victorqribeiro&f=false)

[2] - [https://pat.comp.nus.edu.sg/](https://pat.comp.nus.edu.sg/)

